# Samuel Barber Translation



## valeclasica (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi !

I´m studying a beautiful song from Barber´s. I want to share the lyrics with you and I was hoping that maybe someone would help me with the translation (to Spanish).

*Sure on this shinning night.*

Sure on this shinning night/ Seguramente en esta noche brillante

of starmade shadows round/ ? starmade: hecho/a de estrellas; Shadows: sombras

Kindness must watch for me this side the ground.

The late year lies down the north.

All is healed, all is health...

High summer holds the earth.

Hearts all whole.

Sure on this shinning night

I weep for wonder

wand´ring far alone

of shadows on the stars.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is the google translation... Maybe not very lyrical. I dont know spanish, but I find google translator very helpfull from norwegian to english. Go to the page yourself, and try the text again. You can change words to make it more suitable and lyrical.

Just search on google translate.

Claro que en esta noche de brillo.

Claro que en esta noche de brillo / Seguramente en Esta noche brillante

de las sombras starmade ronda /? starmade: Hecho / a de Estrellas, las sombras: sombras

La bondad debe estar atento para mí este lado de la tierra.

El año más tarde se acuesta en el norte.

Todo es sanado, todo es salud ...

Verano tiene la tierra.

Todos los corazones su conjunto.

Claro que en esta noche de brillo

Lloro por maravilla

wand'ring ahora solo

de las sombras en las estrellas.


----------



## valeclasica (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Oskaar. I´d like to understand the whole sense and structure of the sentences. 

Seguro en esta noche brillante
de ronda de sombras hechas de estrellas
La bondad debe cuidar por mí este lado de la tierra
El año pasado se acuesta bajo el norte
Todo está sanado, todo es salud.

Alto verano sostiene la tierra,
los corazones un todo,
Seguramente en esta noche brillante,
llore de maravilla
vagando lejos sola 
de las sombras en las estrellas. 


This is my translation. I have doubts like, for example: What would you say "starmade shadows round" is? A round made by starmade shadows? I don´t get this. What´s the meaning of round?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe embracing... I dont know.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

valeclasica said:


> Thank you Oskaar. I´d like to understand the whole sense and structure of the sentences.
> [...]
> This is my translation. I have doubts like, for example: What would you say "starmade shadows round" is? A round made by starmade shadows? I don´t get this. What´s the meaning of round?


Poetic license; the meaning is probably 'all around'.


----------



## valeclasica (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Hilltroll72 I like that. I will use it-


----------

